# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  My car stinks

## FR33DDAWG

I've got a ford escort zx2 (2002 I think) and today after I pulled into the garage I went to get something out of the trunk and noticed that it smelled like a really bad fart. Like one of those nasty egg smelling farts. Basically my car exhaust smells like really bad egg farts. Is that bad? It's just recently paid off which means I expect a bunch of expensive repairs to become necessary any day now and so I'm nervous about every noise, and now every smell, my car makes.
what does sulfur/egg smelling exhaust mean for my car? is this something I should worry about?

----------


## mimbo

First, you need to understand what can emit such a terrible smell and get rid of the root of the problem, only then proceed to remove the smell.
Personally, I can advise you to pay attention to this article about smell in car
Thanks to it, you can get rid of this terrible smell in your car without any problems.
Hope I helped you!

----------

